# Tonite's Akorn Grillin



## Paymaster (May 6, 2013)

Burgers and Brats!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 6, 2013)

OMG!!!   That looks great!

I'm going to have to go buy another Weber...since ours walked off this past summer.  Time to start grilling, the weather is almost here. Still a bit windy, great for kites, but lousy for grilling.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 6, 2013)

Paymaster, ya did it again!

Looks so good!

PF, who the heck would walk off with your Weber?!?  I can barely wrestle ours from the garage to the back yard without parts flying off and making a lot of noise.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 6, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Paymaster, ya did it again!
> 
> Looks so good!
> 
> PF, who the heck would walk off with your Weber?!?  I can barely wrestle ours from the garage to the back yard without parts flying off and making a lot of noise.



If I knew that I would have gotten if back...they cut a cable to swipe it. Probably waited until we both left to nab it.  Life in the apartments.

Paymaster...cheeseburgers will be my first grill this year, too.


----------



## forty_caliber (May 6, 2013)

Cheeseburgers in Paradise.  Heaven on earth with an onion slice. 

Great looking burger!

.40


----------



## Zereh (May 7, 2013)

yummmmm Don't be alarmed when a gaggle of DC "strangers" start appearing on your doorstep! We just need to make sure this stuff tastes as good as it looks.


----------



## Paymaster (May 7, 2013)

Zereh said:


> yummmmm Don't be alarmed when a gaggle of DC "strangers" start appearing on your doorstep! We just need to make sure this stuff tastes as good as it looks.


 
You all would certainly be welcome! Thanks!


----------



## Addie (May 7, 2013)

Zereh said:


> yummmmm Don't be alarmed when a gaggle of DC "strangers" start appearing on your doorstep! We just need to make sure this stuff tastes as good as it looks.


 
Oh yeah. You definitely need some food tasters.


----------



## pacanis (May 7, 2013)

Stop posting pictures of that Akorn with all that great looking food on it.
You are making it very hard for me to tell myself I don't need one


----------



## vitauta (May 7, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> Burgers and Brats!



paymaster, that's one delicious summer sight!  i sure would love to get an invite to a barbecue thrown by you and caliber .40!  (he has a hot new red kamando joe ceramic grill)--i'll bring the libations....


----------

